# 544 fiat pressures please



## flashingblade (Feb 23, 2009)

hi there. can anyone advise me of tyre pressures on my 544
also i'd like any pressure settings for the air suspension.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*544 tyre pressures please*

What year is your model, tyre sizes, make of tyre, I contacted my tyre manufacturer giving all the axle weights maximum weights etc there has been some very good threads on here for this subject. jim


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had this very question a little while ago, I contacted Michelin at

http://www.michelin.co.uk/michelinuk/en/more/contact/20061205150539.html

I gave them the max axle loadings etc and they emailed me back within a day with a very comprehensive reply and the reasons for the suggested pressures which at 55psi all round were a lot lower than the Hymer handbook.

I have been running my '97 B544 with 2 occupants at 55psi for the last 12 months. The ride is MUCH better than the nearly 80psi Hymer suggest (80psi is VERY near the maximum pressure for a Michelin tyre of that size)

Full marks to Michelin I say !!!


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I also used the Michelin advice service. My pressures are 56/51 front/rear (normal weight) and 58/52 front/rear (fully laden), much lower than Fiat recommends.

When my air suspension was fitted, the advice about pressure was 'whatever is comfortable'. I use about 50 psi, but that does give the Murvi a very tail high stance. It is, however, very pleasant driving with that pressure. It leaks slowly and, if I forget to pump it up before setting out, it settles to about 20 psi, which for comfort is no better than the original cart springs on their own.

Hope this helps.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi. 
Sorry to come back to this old thread but I am confused!
Mrplodd is running his B544 at 55psi all round after getting Michelin advice and is very satisfied.
I thought that it would be good to reduce the rattles on my Hymer by reducing the pressures, so have just contacted Michelin.

I was told I should inflate to 65-70psi front and 80psi rear.

This is more than I presently use and MUCH more than 55pi all round. 

The details I gave them were:
year 2000 Hymer B544 motorhome on a Fiat type 15 chassis
Michelin XC Camping tyres size: 215/70 R 15C. 
Vehicle loading measured on a weighbridge varies between: 1550 front/1630 rear when lightly loaded and 1580 front/1880 rear when fully loaded.

They also made these comments:

"The results of roadside surveys indicate that some motor homes have been found to be over laden, especially the rear axle, with potential for subsequent tyre related problems.

The overall tyre industry, therefore, tries to build-in a safety factor by fitting strong tyres, inflated to high pressure, in order to remove the potential for consequences of overloading &/or under-inflating the tyres.

The drawback of this safety factor, at the corresponding high pressure, may be an extremely hard ride. The contents of the motor home may rattle, but the tyres will cope nicely.

We recommend keeping the Rear axle tyre pressures at 80psi (pounds per square inch), as this covers all eventualities."

I can't believe I can 'unload' the van enough that Michelin would recommend 55psi.
Am I loaded much more that other members on this thread or have Michelin changed their advice?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

If you do a search you will find much information about tyre pressures. Michelin recently changed their stance on tyre pressures and originally I had recommended pressures of 60 front and 70 rear for the tyre size and axle weights I gave them. I then changed to new tyres and had cause to contact them again and they now inform everyone I think that whilst they will vary the recommended front tyre pressures (and indeed still recommend 60 for me) the rears however will be recommended at the Maximum 80 PSI for the reason they state in their e mail to you.(Standard reply I think) I rang them and they confirm that this is the case, at least for my tyres which are 215/75 R16 Agilis Camping since having discussion I believe with VOSA. This is the only pressure they will recommend for the rear. And yes it is the maximum pressure for those particular Michelin tyres. I ran mine at that pressure for a while and surprisingly to me it did not seem too hard a ride. However I have since lowered it to 75PSI.

Dave

Edit PS I run my Air Ride on my Autotrail Cheyenne at 35 to 40 PSI


----------

